# installare moduli g-ctan.

## cloc3

avrei bisogno di installare un modulo ctan per latex (hieroglyph).

ho visto che una volta esisteva il pacchetto app-portage/g-ctan, che adesso è uscito da portage.

cosa si può fare adesso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il pacchetto e' https://ctan.org/tex-archive/fonts/hieroglyph ?

La cosa piu' logica e' creare un ebuild per questo pacchetto.

----------

## cloc3

strano che non esista un overlay.

ho creato questo ebuild per la versione in git:

```

cloc3Lnv /usr/local/portage/dev-tex/hierotex # cat hierotex-9999.ebuild 

# Copyright 2018 Gentoo Authors

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

EAPI=7

inherit git-r3 latex-package

DESCRIPTION="latex hieroglyph font"

HOMEPAGE="https://github.com/hierotex/hierotex/blob/master/texmf/doc/latex/hierotex/EGypto.pdf"

SRC_URI=""

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/hierotex/hierotex"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="doc sesh"

#PROPERTIES="interactive"

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="${DEPEND} app-text/texlive-core"

BDEPEND=""

src_compile() {

   if use sesh; then {

      cd Seshnesu

      make sesh

   } else {

      default

   }

   fi

}

src_install() {

   insinto "${TEXMF}/fonts/source/public/hierotex"

   doins -r "texmf/fonts/source/public/hierotex/auxmf"

   doins -r "texmf/fonts/source/public/hierotex/mf"

   insinto "${TEXMF}/tex/latex/"

   doins -r "texmf/tex/latex/hierotex"

   use sesh && {

      dobin Seshnesu/sesh

   }

   use doc && {

      insinto "${TEXMF}/doc/latex/"

      doins -r "texmf/doc/latex/hierotex"

   }

}

```

----------

## cloc3

mi serviva anche un ebuild per hierotype:

```

cloc3Lnv /usr/local/portage/dev-tex/hierotype # cat hierotype-3.1.4.ebuild 

# Copyright 2018 Gentoo Authors

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

EAPI=7

inherit latex-package

DESCRIPTION="latex hieroglyph font"

HOMEPAGE="https://github.com/hierotex/hierotex/blob/master/texmf/doc/latex/hierotex/EGypto.pdf"

SRC_URI="http://mirrors.ctan.org/fonts/hieroglyph/HieroType1-3.1.4.tgz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

#PROPERTIES="interactive"

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="${DEPEND} app-text/texlive-core"

BDEPEND=""

src_unpack() {

   mkdir -p $S

   cd $S

   unpack $A

}

src_install() {

   insinto "${TEXMF}/texmf/fonts/source/public/hierotype"

   doins -r "texmf/fonts"

   insinto "${TEXMF}/texmf/dvips/${PN}"

   for i in `ls texmf/dvips`; do doins "texmf/dvips/$i";done

   insinto "${TEXMF}/texmf/pdftex/${PN}"

   doins -r "texmf/pdftex/config"

}

```

----------

